# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Book Reviews  Best books for beginners?

## Tovarisch Lenin

What would you say are the best books for absolute beginners to use for learning Russian? Especially about grammar, as i've heard that grammar is the most difficult part of learning Russian. 
I prefer books with accompanying CDs... It's not ABSOLUTELY necessary, but I prefer it. So that I can get the pronunciation right, you know.

----------


## noheat

I've been studying with a tutor and on my own for 4 months now, here's what's on my bookshelf:  
Grammar: 
1. New Penguin Russian Course
2. English Grammar for Students of Russian (assuming english is your native tongue) 
3. A good dictionary
4. And a few random phrase books, which are good because they have transcribed pronounciation for every word, which _can_ actually make some sense once you learn the alphabet.  
For audio: find some native speakers, either in person, on skype or here on the forums. I'm also learning a good amount from Michel Thomas CDs, just be warned that the pronounciation of the students is sometimes very poor (obviously). Ignore them and repeat what the teacher says. And pay attention to ы vs. и and "soft" sounds!

----------


## Der Doktor

> Grammar: 
> 1. New Penguin Russian Course!

 I quite like that. When I expressed an interest in starting to learn Russian, my parents purchased that book for me. Until I started taking evening courses, I used it quite extensively (though I've only studied 10 or so chapters thoroughly), and so I started the course with a decent knowledge of the grammar. I still use it now and again, for it is very useful. I'm still a beginner, and I found that after about chapter 7, I had to study each section quite carefully, for I don't think it's the kind of book you can just skim through and take in fully. I'm also kind of proud that the writer of the book was a former lecturer at my university. A pity he doesn't lecture anymore!

----------

